# Rocky Mountain pfa



## henrydaviss (Feb 1, 2017)

Has anyone been on Rocky Mountain lately and had any luck?


----------



## bigtall (Feb 3, 2017)

I would like some more info on this too. Been wanting to take my boat up there and stay overnight. I have heard from friends in the past that there are good bass and lots of crappie if you can find them.


----------



## striper man (Feb 4, 2017)

Im gonna be heading up there this spring. But would like some more info also. Looks good from what info ive seen  on youtube


----------



## drewskyc (Mar 1, 2017)

I am going there Saturday morning and camping overnight. Never been this time of year but forecast says its supposed to be 70 on Sunday so seems like a good time to hit it up. I will let you guys know what turns up.


----------



## NGPhoenix (Mar 2, 2017)

I went a few times last year.  The bass in my avatar is from "Trophy Lake."  I think the name of that one is Heath Lake, but most call it trophy lake.  I hooked 5 big ones that day, but only got this one in the boat...and promptly returned it to lake.  This was post spawn.  There's a slot limit.  You can't keep anything between 14-20 inches, and only one over 20 (but I've never seen anyone keep what they caught).  There's also a 5 fish creel limit.

I went to the main lakes (Antioch) and didn't catch squat, but that was on over in the middle of the summer.  Trophy Lake is open the first 10 days of every month.  It's well worth the trip.  It's a no-wake lake so you have to go slow.  It does get crowded and is not a huge lake.


----------



## 61BelAir (Mar 2, 2017)

I just looked at it on Google Earth for the first time.   Looks like a really pretty place.  One big round pond looks like it has no ramp and a walking track around it.  Also it looks like Heath Creek feeds at least one of the lakes and flows north.  ???


----------



## fishOn01 (Mar 2, 2017)

Can't fish the round lake, its a large holding pond that is used by the power plant. I have not fished Rocky Mtn. but its on my list to fish. Best of luck!

"Fish On" Suwanee


----------



## henrydaviss (Mar 3, 2017)

Take it from someone who has fished in Florida a lot, Rocky Mountain is one of the best lakes for big bass I have been on.


----------



## Caseypatton (Mar 3, 2017)

Yep anioch lake is full of monster bass


----------



## warronl (Mar 3, 2017)

I really like Rocky Mtn. It does get crowded, but theres some quality Bass there. Not a giant by any stretch, but you get the picture.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Mar 3, 2017)

Heath lake suffered 2 years of a big fish kill, it was nothing for me to catch some days at least 4 over 20 inches, my pb is 9.5. I talked to one of the guys from the power company that owns it and he said that they had restocked it with about 17,000 1-2 pounders and they were going to drop the 10 day fishing and have it opened everyday


----------



## 61BelAir (Mar 3, 2017)

BASS1FUN said:


> I talked to one of the guys from the power company that owns it and he said that they had restocked it with about 17,000 1-2 pounders



That is a pretty awesome stocking.  How big are the lakes?


----------



## Gunner308 (Mar 3, 2017)

Other than Heath lake. Which side of the other two is better. Or are they very similar as for as terrain and structure goes. I've only fished the right side and have never ventured through the tunnel to check it out.


----------



## drewskyc (Mar 5, 2017)

Swing and a miss at both Antioch and Heath. Wife caught a big bluegill trolling a #5 shap rap yesterday but that was it. Weather was nice in the day but cold at night. Fished Antioch again for a couple of hours this morning solo but no luck. Fish were breaking the water in spots but it looked like they were pretty well scattered. No signs of any potential moving up for spawning. Took my wife and son over to Heath to kayak/ fish after that round 11 AM and it was packed to the gills. Talked to a few guys who were mostly targeting crappie. They were having ok luck. Bass bite was not great. One guy said he caught 2. This little cold snap might have given them lockjaw. Maybe a couple more weeks until it heats up. Of course the problem with that is Heath is only open the 1st - 10th....


----------



## 61BelAir (Mar 7, 2017)

drewskyc said:


> Fish were breaking the water in spots but it looked like they were pretty well scattered.



That is how it was for us this weekend near Dublin.  We managed to be near them a few times and caught some fish, but the school would move off and then reappear busting bait over 100 yards away by the time we could make 3 or 4 casts.  These fish moving QUICKLY around the 120+ acre lake in anywhere from 2' to 15' of water.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Mar 7, 2017)

BASS1FUN said:


> Heath lake suffered 2 years of a big fish kill, it was nothing for me to catch some days at least 4 over 20 inches, my pb is 9.5. I talked to one of the guys from the power company that owns it and he said that they had restocked it with about 17,000 1-2 pounders and they were going to drop the 10 day fishing and have it opened everyday



there WAS a fish kill in June 2015, but it consisted of about 99% Gizzard Shad....very few bass....due to a low dissolved oxygen problem...

there was no stocking of largemouth bass...

and, there are no plans to open Heath up the rest of the month....per the DNR biologist i spoke to...

that 17,000 number sounded SO outlandish that i had to verify it.....


----------



## scottpriest (Mar 13, 2017)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> there WAS a fish kill in June 2015, but it consisted of about 99% Gizzard Shad....very few bass....due to a low dissolved oxygen problem...
> 
> there was no stocking of largemouth bass...
> 
> ...


There is a video on the DNR facebook page of them stocking 18,000 fingerling walleye into Antioch back in 2015. may be where that came from. 
https://www.facebook.com/WildlifeResourcesDivisionGADNR/videos/10152829800018388/


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Mar 13, 2017)

scottpriest said:


> There is a video on the DNR facebook page of them stocking 18,000 fingerling walleye into Antioch back in 2015. may be where that came from.
> https://www.facebook.com/WildlifeResourcesDivisionGADNR/videos/10152829800018388/



so, other than the lake, species, and, schedule change, they were right on the money....

this is why i like to verify stuff before i post anything...


----------



## dwayneluvs2hunt (Mar 13, 2017)

I caught a walleye out of Antioch this weekend!


----------

